# Just finished largest stain job!



## 2peterhunter (Dec 8, 2014)

My wife and our hired gal just finished this house, took three days to strip and prep and five more to stain two coats.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Looks good. Is the lift a rental? I still want to buy one. I just don't think the roughly 15 grand prices I have seen will be doable.


----------



## 2peterhunter (Dec 8, 2014)

Yes we rented it 250 a day or 1000 a week. I was looking at buying one and they were pretty reasonable around 8k.


----------



## racx (May 2, 2015)

Looks good!


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

2peterhunter said:


> Yes we rented it 250 a day or 1000 a week. I was looking at buying one and they were pretty reasonable around 8k.


Damn we paid $450 a day for a 50'. 30' are about 15k and up. But then again I haven't really looked hard just ones i see around here for sale.


----------



## 2peterhunter (Dec 8, 2014)

Yeah the one I found for 8k was a 35 row behind


----------



## 2peterhunter (Dec 8, 2014)

Pull behind*


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

Two people 8 days thats impressive speed.


----------



## 2peterhunter (Dec 8, 2014)

Thanks. My wife is a keeper.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

That is very fast for 2 people. Nice work my man.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

cdpainting said:


> Damn we paid $450 a day for a 50'. 30' are about 15k and up. But then again I haven't really looked hard just ones i see around here for sale.


I always get the 50' because that's the one that will telescope.


----------



## papernpaste (Dec 10, 2009)

smokin'! helluva job!


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Awesome stuff. Looks like a bunch if hardwork. But...hard work pays off.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Seth The Painter said:


> That is very fast for 2 people. Nice work my man.


Thought he said wife, him and hired gal. That makes three.All in all pretty impressive.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

2peterhunter said:


> Thanks. My wife is a keeper.


So is hired gal.:yes:


----------



## 2peterhunter (Dec 8, 2014)

It was just my wife and a hired gal! It's true all hard work brings profit!


----------

